# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  quiz nite 10th Nov 8:30pm uk time

## golach

I have been talked in till running a quiz see ye all
Golach

----------


## Anonymous

Thanks for a fun quiz, Great Quizmeister Golach!  :Grin:   You had an interesting mix of questions!

 Well done, Sassylass, for winning!   ::

----------


## sassylass

ty, it was a fuuuun quiz.  Sorry I am not able to host another quiz right away.  I will hostess one in December, I think, and will post here when I choose the date.  

In the meantime, anyone else feel like taking on the task of quizmaster/mistress?

----------

